

Visualizing Data Hierarchy in 3D Space - andrewvalish
http://vimeo.com/11680537

======
gcb
it's 3Dnes just serve to hide one section behind the cone.

also, what's size? number of files or total size of files?

i think that the 2D representation of the standard gnome app for that (which
names eludes me now) convey more info

